

Iowa Pursues a Virtual Driver’s License App - dnetesn
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/12/17/iowa-pursues-a-virtual-drivers-license-app/?ref=technology

======
joezydeco
Previously:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8736787](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8736787)

